# Nutzen Sie die Screenshot-Galerien auf Heft-DVD?



## Administrator (30. Dezember 2004)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Volcom (30. Dezember 2004)

naja was will man da gross nutzen ? als hintergrund? das hab ich früher mit elf oder so gemacht aber nichmehr heute


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. Dezember 2004)

Volcom am 30.12.2004 21:38 schrieb:
			
		

> naja was will man da gross nutzen ? als hintergrund? das hab ich früher mit elf oder so gemacht aber nichmehr heute



Es geht da wohl eher darum, ob du dir die Screens anschaust. 

Zur Frage: Auf der aktuellen Disk sind keine drauf, außer man zählt 4-5 Wallpapers als Galerie. Gab frühere ja etwas mehr Bilder, aber auch die haben ich eigentlich nie groß angeschaut. Die Bedienung war zu umständlich und die Bilder eigentlich altbekannt, da sie ja schon im Netz zu sehen waren. Eigene Bilder aus Vorschau oder Testversionen der Redaktion gab es ja nicht.


----------



## King-of-Pain (30. Dezember 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 30.12.2004 21:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Volcom am 30.12.2004 21:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  nichts mer hinzuzufügen 

obwol doch schmeist die Teile raus und packt DAFÜR mer wallpaper rein und nich nur in 1600*1024 die auflösung nutzt nicht jeder


----------

